# Looking for 3D Spitfire



## Holmes (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello!

I'm looking for the 3D model of spitfire (any type) f.e. in 3D Studio format.
Anybody got that baby in digital?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2005)

I have these Holmes, not sure if they are what you are after.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 12, 2005)

Im lookin for 3D model to make some animations. 
BTW - that first pic is interesting! That 109 looks strange  It has cooler below the nose??


----------



## toffigd (Sep 12, 2005)

Bo to jest hiszpański Buchon!


----------



## Holmes (Sep 12, 2005)

Powojenny remake Mesera?
Wygląda jakby mu tam Merlina wsadzili.


----------



## toffigd (Sep 12, 2005)

Bo tak właśnie jest.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 13, 2005)

Zatem to te ptaszki latały w Battle of Britain! (o film chodzi).
BTW, złośliwy rechot historii - połączenie płatowca Meśka z silinikiem Spita


----------



## toffigd (Sep 13, 2005)

Nawet bardzo złośliwy hehe (Ciekawe, kiedy nas zlinczują za gadanie tu po polsku  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

Holmes said:


> Im lookin for 3D model to make some animations.
> BTW - that first pic is interesting! That 109 looks strange  It has cooler below the nose??



That is because it is not a 109. It is actually a Spanish attempt to build off of the 109 that never really panned out. It is called the Hispano HA-1112 Buchon. Several of the aircraft have been painted to look like Bf-109E and used in Films like The Battle of Britain and Memphis Belle.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 14, 2005)

CC, toffidd explained that to me (polish posts above). 
I said that putting Spitfire's engine into the Me-109's airframe is a croak of history


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2005)

toffigd said:


> Ciekawe, kiedy nas zlinczują za gadanie tu po polsku  )



Haha you pricks I understand everything. Rozumím všechno!  
Yeha, most of "Bf 109" are in fact the Spanish Buchons. You can recognize it by the wierd nose/chin shape.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2005)

What that most Bf-109s were Spanish Bucherons or that most today are Spanish Bucherons. There are quite a bit of Bf-109s today because they have been restored.


----------

